# Suche sehr altes Spiel



## Skaralan (13. April 2012)

Hallo PC Games Community,

Ich suche seit mindestens 10 Jahren nach einem Spiel (mal mehr mal weniger angestrengt), nun seid ihr mit dem Versuch dran mich endlich zu erlösen 

Es geht mir, wie im Betreff geschrieben, um ein Uraltspiel was ich vor möglicherweise oder min. einem Jahrzehnt mal als Demo in der Computerbild Spiele (ja ich weiß ... Bild, aber als kleiner Pöks wusste ich noch nichts von der PC Games. 

Aufgrund der Grafikfetzen die ich noch in Errinerung habe, kann es sich nicht um einen Titel vor 1997 handeln. Erstens weil ich 1997 erst 7 Jahre alt war, zweitens da die Grafik nicht zu Spielen vor 97 passt.

Zum Spiel allgmein kann ich nur noch Bruchstücke wiedergeben:
- das Genre ist etwas schwer einzuordnen. Jedenfalls hatte jeder Spieler (bzw. jede KI) hatte eine Basis (die schwebte über der Erde), man selber konnte sich das ganze geschehen von außen angucken und rein und raus zoomen.
- man spielte nicht im weltraum, eigentlich nur auf dem boden, flugzeuge jedoch gab es.
- es ist wahrscheinlich schon in 3d gewesen zumindest denke ich das...
- das markanteste aber war das man eben Einheiten bauen konnte (ECHT ? oha !), diese wählte man aus und klickte irgendwo in der nähe der basis hin (ob in der luft oder auf dem boden) und sie "materialisierten" sich. Das wirklich markante daran war WIE sie es taten. Erst ein paar blitze die dann die Form eines z.b. Panzers (futuristischer Art, sehr flach und Grafiktechnisch bedingt sehr kantig und schlicht) annahm. Abhängig wo sie sich materialisierten, vielen sie z.b. wenn sie in der Luft platziert wurden, zu Boden (ohne schaden zu nehmen).
- desweiteren wenn man nun die Übersichtkarte (wie man sie z.b. von World in Conflict kennt) öffnete und darauf Einheiten auswählte und diesen dann den Befehl gab sich zu einem bestimmten Punkt auf der Karte zu bewegen, gaben sie ein mir bis heute im Gedächnis gebliebenen Spruch von sich.
- Dieser Spruch/Satz war mir als kleiner Junge nicht verständlich, doch als ich Jahre später mich an dieses Spiel zurück errinerte und nun auch endlich english verstehen konnte so wusste ich das es sich um "Order confirmed" handelte.
- nachdem man nun seinen Panzern den Bewegungsbefehl "loszufahren" gegeben hatte, knatterten je nachdem wieviele Panzer man hatte, die ketten in für damalige verhältnisse guter Qualität, bis sie außer  Hörweite waren
- ich würde das Genre als "dunkle" Echtzeitstrategie mit panzern, fliegenden "Dingern" und schwebenden Basen nennen  
- es war eine Demo, also könnte es sein das das Spiel an sich erst etwas später auf den Markt kam
- den Level/Mission die ich spielen konnte, war sehr dunkel gehalten 
- Zeitlich würde ich das Erscheinen dieses Spiels so zwischen 1996 und 2001 ansetzen
- Es muss so ähnlich gewesen sein wie Battlezone (Gamestar! Rückblick 04/98 ), ich meine aber das man bei dem Spiel was ich meine nicht selber rumlaufen konnte sondern nur seine befehle gegeben hat.


Erlöst mich endlich ....  ... ich kann mich nur wiederholen, es sind mehr als 10 Jahre die ich nun nach dem Spiekl suche


Achja, hier ein paar Spiele die es nicht sind:
- pax imperia
- Imperium Galactica
- Fragile Allegiance
- Sterne wie Staub
- Ascendancy
- Master of Orion
- haegemonia


MfG Skara


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. April 2012)

Das mit den fliegenden Basen klingt nach *Stratosphere: Conquest of the Skies*.
Google


----------



## Martinroessler (17. April 2012)

Hmm, hört sich für mich wie *Project Nomads* von _Radon Labs_ an. 

EDIT


Skaralan schrieb:


> ich meine aber das man bei dem Spiel was ich  meine nicht selber rumlaufen konnte sondern nur seine befehle gegeben  hat.


 Ok, Project Nomads wars doch nicht


----------



## svd (17. April 2012)

Mmh, schau mal, ob es "Urban Assault" (1998.) gewesen ist.


----------



## Briareos (18. April 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Mmh, schau mal, ob es "Urban Assault" (1998.) gewesen ist.


 Daran hatte ich auch gerade gedacht, aber mir war so als könnte man da auch die Kontrolle einer Einheit übernehmen und aus der EGO-Perspektive steuern.


----------



## svd (18. April 2012)

Ja, um zu gewinnen war die Übernahme der Einheiten zwingend notwendig.

Aber dieses "die Panzer materialisieren sich im Himmel und fallen zu Boden" ist wirklich markant.


----------



## Martinroessler (18. April 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> aber mir war so als könnte man da auch die Kontrolle einer Einheit übernehmen und aus der EGO-Perspektive steuern.


*Machines* von Acclaim ?


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2012)

Ich schätze dass die Antwort von Eol_Ruin gestimmt hat, sonst hätte der Threadersteller vermutlich geschrieben das diese falsch ist.
*Skaralan* 
Letzte Aktivität 14.04.2012 01:33


----------



## hifumi (18. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich schätze dass die Antwort von Eol_Ruin gestimmt hat, sonst hätte der Threadersteller vermutlich geschrieben das diese falsch ist.
> *Skaralan*
> Letzte Aktivität 14.04.2012 01:33


 
Nee, Stratosphere kann man eigentlich ausschliessen aufgrund der Dinge, die da genannt wurden. Da hatte man zwar auch eine fliegende Basis, aber Einheiten bauen und rumschicken konnte man nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (18. April 2012)

Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Thandor. Ein SciFi-Echtzeitstrategiespiel ähnlich wie Tiberiumkonflikt.


----------



## Peter23 (18. April 2012)

Uprising?


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Nee, Stratosphere kann man eigentlich ausschliessen aufgrund der Dinge, die da genannt wurden. Da hatte man zwar auch eine fliegende Basis, aber Einheiten bauen und rumschicken konnte man nicht.


 Okay, aber er ist so oder so seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr hier gewesen, erstaunlich bei so einem ausführlichem Beitrag.


----------



## Skaralan (26. April 2012)

Sooo, erst einmal danke für die Antworten und sry das ich nicht jeden Tag hier rein schaue. 

Aber svd sei dank habe ich es endlich gefunden. Es ist Urban Assault.

Danke noch mal und sry fürs warten ^^

Jetzt muss ich es nur noch irgendwo bekommen. Aber das sollte das geringste problem sein.

MFG Skaralan


----------

